# [Rappel] Street View sur iPad



## Macuserman (19 Août 2010)

Bonsoir chers collègues iPadeurs. 

Je me permets de créer un nouveau poste concernant une fonctionnalité du logiciel Plans qui est peu ou mal connue sur la tablette de notre marque préférée. 

Il s'agit de Google Street View. 

Alors si vous envisagez de partir dans une grande ville et que vous voulez, par exemple, regardez la situation urbaine d'un monument, d'un hôtel, ou autre, ou alors tout simplement voyager à moindre coût, oubliez votre ordinateur (Mac ou PC) et laissez vous tenter par Street View dans votre canapé avec votre iPad. 

Pour ce faire, assurez vous que l'endroit que vous aller visualiser est bien couvert par Street View (liste disponible sur Google Maps). Dans un cas plus général, les villes de plus de 200.000 habitant sont généralement couverte en grosse partie. S'il s'agit de villes phare telles que New York, Sydney, Tokyo, San Francisco, Paris, Berlin, j'en passe et des meilleures, alors vous ne rencontrerez aucun souci. 

Une fois que vous avez la ville que vous voulez visualiser, lancez Plans, tapez une adresse (je pense au 301 Park Avenue, parce que j'en viens à l'instant ou Champs Élysée, Paris), attendez une fraction de seconde que votre adresse s'affiche et tapez (je peux pas dire cliquer) sur le petit bonhomme Orange à gauche de la barre d'adresse (pas celle de recherche d'adresse). 

Et comme par enchantement vous voyez votre application Plans prendre la direction du sol et passer en mode Street View. 

Vous pouvez alors commencez votre excursion. 


PS:
- Si le bonhomme n'est pas "cliquable" ou n'apparaît pas, vous n'êtes pas dans un endroit couvert par Street View. 
- Ce post a uniquement valeur de rappel. Il est évident qu'il serait une perte de temps de commenter et de répondre par des "c'est nul ton truc je le savais déjà". Souvenez vous que tout le monde ne sait pas forcement exploiter au mieux chaque application. 

Bon voyage !


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> laissez vous tenter par Street View dans votre canapé avec votre iPad....



Rappel utile, on va pouvoir explorer tous les recoins de la planète  ...

Dernière incongruité en date :

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-View-Dont-worry-just-girl-playing-dead.html


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2010)

Excellent ! Je me souviens aussi d'une photo de gens qui poursuivaient la voiture par ce qu'ils sont anti-SV.

Oui, c'est un rappel pour tout le monde, je sais que certains se posaient la question de savoir si iPapy avait dit des conneries en parlant de Street View durant la conférence de présentation...

Mais j'ai une grosse grosse question; pourquoi sur iPad ÇA NE CHAUFFE PAS alors que sur la version web c'est une catastrophe (si c'est flash, pourquoi ne pas étendre le système iPad à la version web bord*l ?).


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Août 2010)

Merci du rappel. Justement, il y a quelques jours je voulais montrer Street View à mon épouse sur l'iPad, impossible de me souvenir comment. Je croyais que c'était accessible par GoogleMap ; j'étais pas arrivé...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2010)

Bah voilà ! 

Service mon ami !


----------



## Macadomia (19 Août 2010)

Il n'est pas nécessaire de taper une adresse précise. Naviguez dans le plan d'une ville couverte par StreetView (quasiment toutes les grandes villes de France le sont à présent) et faites un appui long avec votre doigt n'importe où, cela aura pour effet de placer un repère avec l'adresse et le petit bonhomme orange


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2010)

Oui, tout à fait, mais en général, taper une adresse reste plus rapide. Ne serait-ce que pour s'y retrouver dans l'orientation à prendre !


----------



## Lamar (11 Mars 2011)

Question qui n'est pas totalement dans le sujet :
Dans safari, quand je veux me connecter sur mon compte pour utiliser Google maps, l'iPad lance automatiquement Plans (il ne le faisait pas avant). Quelqu'un sait pourquoi et comment l'en empêcher ?
Merci.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire.
Tout ce que je peux te répondre, c'est que quand je tape l'adresse http://maps.google.com/,  google map s'affiche, et j'ai même créé il y a quelque temps une WebApp  (via le bouton idoine dans Safari) sur le springboard, qui fonctionne sans problème, y compris depuis la maj en 4.3.
Mais je réponds peut-être à côté de ton problème...


----------



## Lamar (12 Mars 2011)

Pas vraiment, mais en tout cas c'est sympa d'essayer. 

J'ai d'ailleurs fait comme toi en créant un raccourci.

J'ai peut-être mal expliqué mon problème :
dans google maps, j'ai un compte sur lequel j'ai créé une carte. Sur cette carte je place régulièrement les membres du forum moto auquel j'appartiens. L'autre jour j'essaie de le faire depuis mon nouvel iPad. Je me connecte, sans problème, je choisis d'afficher la version "ordinaire" de Maps et pas la version mobile, je rajoute une petite épingle, j'enregistre, tout va bien. Puis je crois que Safari a quitté. J'ai relancé et là en tentant de me reconnecter, lorsque je tapais "entrée" après avoir entré mon mot de passe, je basculais automatiquement sur l'appli Plans, donc sans la possibilité de rajouter mon épingle, puisque Plans ne le permet pas, comme Google Maps sur internet. J'ai relancé, éteint, etc... rien n'y a fait. Comme cela fonctionnait au départ, j'aimerais pouvoir le refaire.

Merci à ceux qui ont une solution ou une proposition de solution, je suis ouvert à tout.


----------



## papibob (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour Comment ce fait il que personne ne rouspète !
Il est impossible d'utiliser street view, à l'ouverture l'image se bloque




iPad air


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2013)

papibob a dit:


> Bonjour Comment ce fait il que personne ne rouspète !
> Il est impossible d'utiliser street view, à l'ouverture l'image se bloque
> 
> 
> ...




Personne ne rouspète tout simplement parce que Google map fonctionne comme un charme sur iOS 7, et iPad air en particulier 
Ce n'est parce que tu as un problème,qu'il est général.
Essayé de réinstaller l'App, si c'est sur Safari, vide le cache.


----------



## papibob (16 Décembre 2013)

merci 
de ta suggestion de réinstaller "google earth" maintenant "street view" est impec !
- comment peut -on avoir street view sur safari ?
- et comment vider le cache sur ipadair ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2013)

papibob a dit:


> merci
> 
> de ta suggestion de réinstaller "google earth" maintenant "street view" est impec !
> 
> ...




Tu appuies sur l'endroit que tu veux voir sur la catégorie. Un sorte d'épingle rouge apparaît pour confirmer.
Puis tu appuie sur le petit bonhomme en bas à droite.
Pour toutes les opérations sur Safari, c,est dans l'App Réglage.


----------

